
The problem of mindfulness – loaded with troubling assumptions of self/cosmos - nwatson
https://aeon.co/essays/mindfulness-is-loaded-with-troubling-metaphysical-assumptions
======
jagannathtech
problem with mindfulness - like every other western lens on eastern culture,
just picking a few pieces of a gigantic puzzle and trying to fit in a western
social and economical model. Hindu/dharmic history, philosophy, spirituality,
yoga, meditation, ayurveda etc forms a close knit body of knowledge. Without
understanding even the basics of this complex ecosystem, picking some random
fragments will always end in some inadequacy and confusion.

